# skink ID



## bluedragon (Nov 19, 2016)

had this skink years ago dont know what it was i saved it ad released it back in to the wild it had a cut tail a tick in the eye crushed jaws


----------



## Wally (Nov 19, 2016)

Pink Tongued Skink.


----------

